# finding a vet who agree's with raw



## Sam1309 (May 18, 2010)

how on earth do we go about it??? when bear was 8weeks old and in for his jab my local vet tried her hardest to steer me away from raw


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

I wish you the best of luck!

Holistic vets are much more inclined to be supporters of a balanced raw diet, but most normal (wrong word but you know what i mean) vets are against it.

Some are against it because they dont understand it and have been brainwashed into thinking that a complete kibble is the best thing for a dog. They also misunderstand the risks involved with feeding raw and often overinflate such things as salmonella or choking.

Others are against it because they are concerned about people not getting the diet right, and causing medical problems by feeding an unbalanced diet.

Others just dont know enough about it, and therefore are opposed to any "fad". Its easier to understand this, because there has been an explosion in raw feeding lately, and so i can understand a vet being suspicious.

Ive even had a vet tell me off for feeding raw bones, because they splinter  - misconceptions like that are commonplace.


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

Did they have a big pile of Royal Canin or Hills Prescription in the reception by any chance? 

Mine does but even when I asked about nutrition he just recommend 'a good quality dry food'. To be honest he has only ever been to the vet 3 times, once for a check up when we got him, then to get the chop and once to get a cut stitched up. Every time they comment on how fantastic he looks and now that he is on raw he looks even better, so unless he develops any food specific problems I doubt they are going to question it.

I do trust my vets advice when it comes to medical matter but I also know that they get very little training on canine specific nutrition, and what they do get is biased, so I don't ask. If they did try to tell me to steer clear then they would have to provide a very good reason and back it up with sufficient evidence to contradict everything else I have read.


----------



## Amy-manycats (Jun 15, 2009)

I'd love to hear of ones too, perhaps, people could post if they have a vet who either supports it or at least doesn't lecture or blame it for every ailment a dog has. I hear some can be so quick to blame the diet they look past the obvious.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

_I do trust my vets advice when it comes to medical matter but I also know that they get very little training on canine specific nutrition, and what they do get is biased, so I don't ask. If they did try to tell me to steer clear then they would have to provide a very good reason and back it up with sufficient evidence to contradict everything else I have read._ - snap

When Heidi had her tum upset, they wanted me to have "their" bland diet. When I asked if it was chicken based and then said I didnt want it, shock horror.  They had no idea that chicken isnt as great for them all.

Making that decision was a bit of a wake up call that it's my dog and whilst I rely on their medical expertise, I know my dog better than them and may be a little more clued up on a few things, so any decision is ultimately mine to make and I dont have to feel like a naughty school child if I dont agree (but I still did :lol


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

That's a tough one as they don't make much money out of raw fed dogs - too healthy, so usually advise against it.

After a telling off by a vet recently who accused me of putting my dogs at risk of obstruction and called it "fad raw feeding", despite them being fed raw for over five years with no probs, I complained to the head vet, who said to me, and I quote; "We've had a lot of obstructions in recently, mostly small dogs and toys" what an ar*e!!!

So I said "small dogs and toys eh - how does that relate to dogs and raw feeding then? I think you should be warning your clients about toys and not food!"
His reply; "When you work in this field you do tend to generalise" my good god what a stupid statement to make - have changed vets now! 

Good luck in your search, perhaps someone on here may know of a vet in your area that is okay with BARF.


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

I did have a vet who had terriers and fed raw and was more than happy 2 discuss the virtues when I used 2 take Bailey in 4 his check ups (he has a heart murmour), she always commented on how good he looked compared 2 when I first brought him in 2 c her, sadly she retired and I got this very young just out of training female vet trying 2 tell me I was irresponsible 4 feeding this way blah blah blah, she got a tongue lashing off me and told 2 butt out, and that she couldn't argue about his condition coz it spoke 4 itself, made me so so angry, same bloody vet that wanted and advised 2 book my girlie in 4 spaying at 4 months


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Can honestly say in all the years i've had dogs, what i feed my dogs on has never been discussed with or by my vet..


----------



## Sam1309 (May 18, 2010)

your lucky dexter! 

a quote from mine

"origen no good, you want hills, we stick it here you know)


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Sam1309 said:


> your lucky dexter!
> 
> a quote from mine
> 
> "origen no good, you want hills, we stick it here you know)


 maybe he knows what kind of answer he'll get from me lol.

my old vets used to stock Royal canin so anyone who had a "problem" was recommended it, had to chuckle to myself when they ditched Rc in favour of Hills lol.


----------



## Sam1309 (May 18, 2010)

its a joke, dylan was on hills r/d and lost 14kg with it, he's now 29/30kg bit more to come off thou. and yes it was good for that. 

but i think they gloss it up to be honest


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

hills is terrible! god dont get me started on that! my old vets used to push it for everything! any possible complaint you can imagein - oh and there is a hills diet for that!

ggrrrr

sorry back to your question - as 'billyboysmammy' said, you will normally find an holistic vet will advocate a raw diet - you can find lists of 'alterntive' vets here - select find a vet for each to search for your area:

Homeopathic: British Assoc. of Homeopathic Veterinary Surgeons
Acupunctire: ABVA - The Research & Teaching Of Veterinary Acupuncture
Herbalist: British Association of Veterinary Herbalists

Now not all of these will be truly holistic in their outlook, but most who specialise in one of the alternative forms of therapy are at least open to raw feeding, if not actively promoting it. however, all will have their own views on what the right raw diet is too.

Saying that, you could also call around your local vets and ask their views on raw feeding - my old vets practice had three vets there and although they were a standard allopathic practice, the more senior vet actually agreed with a raw diet and said it was happy when she knew her clients had researched it and were doing it properly.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

I think I'm very lucky with my vet. I have fed full raw but had some issues so now feed 50% raw 50% dry.

When I was feeding a full raw diet Novak had to go to the vets, the vet weighed him etc, asked when I was feeding, when I said raw I was expecting the usual advice to change. He simply said Novak was doing fantastically on it, perfect weight, great coat, great teeth etc.

He's also given me advice on dry in the past, when Novak was having stomach problems, and never once mentioned royal canine (the food they sell). So he seems pretty open to the raw diet.


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

Join the Yahoo group BritBARF, they have a section where they have details of pro raw vets.

Hmm or I could just try to copy it onto this thread... I'll be back.


----------



## Souris (May 24, 2010)

I do wonder sometimes. We ordered a few University prospectus', and having a flick through Edinburgh University- apparently for three/four years of the vet course you study 'food safety'. I can only presume that includes lectures about what/how to feed your dog plus other domestic animals as four years to learn how to handle food sounds a bit O.T.T. 

It certainly makes you wonder!

(However, by the same note, I also don't blame University's for not including that much about nutrition into their degrees, they have an awful lot to pack into five years and vets aren't nutritionists at the end of the day.)


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

I don't know if I'm allowed to copy this but it's a public file so hoo hum

I've cut all the blurb out but if you want to know what people said about the vets join BritBARF 

*PRO RAW FEEDING*

Wayne Smith
Alder Veterinary Surgery
58 Bourne Rd
Spalding
Lincolnshire
PE11 1JW
01775 766646

--------------------

Blue House Vets
71a Congleton Rd
Biddulph
Staffordshire
ST8 6EF

Tel: 01782 522100
Fax: 01782 522833

[email protected]

-------------------------

Gordon Roberts
Earls Hall Veterinary Group
Rayleigh Road Veterinary Surgery
557 Rayleigh Road
Eastwood
Essex SS9 5HP

01702 421617/421618

-------------------------

Mr G Johnson
Springfield Veterinary Surgery
32 Long Street
Williton
Somerset
TA4 4QU

01984 632212

============================================


*NOT ANTI-RAW FEEDING*

Acacia Veterinary Practice
38 Norwood Avenue
Southport
Merseyside
PR9 7EG

01704 211822

http://www.any-uk-vet.co.uk/cgi-bin/counter/link.pl?6293

-------------------------

Pilgrim Vets
Boston
Lincolnshire

------------------------

Helen Groves-De-Milleret
Barton Veterinary Hospital
New Dover Road
Canterbury
Kent

-------------------------

Prospect Veterinary Centre
1 Wakefield Road
Sowerby Bridge
West Yorkshire
HX6 2AP

01422 833960

-------------------------

Heike Kopac
David Terry Veterinary Surgeon
1/2 Park Street
Hull
HU3 2JF

01482 223688

and

14-18 New Village Road
Cottingham
HU16 4LT

01482 843210

-------------------------

Roger Harrison,
1 Rivers Place,
Julian Road, 
Bath

01225 313995

-------------------------

Tower Wood Vets
27 Tinshill Road
Cookridge
Leeds

-------------------------

Oakwood Veterinary Centre
Babbinswood Farm
Whittington
Oswestry
Shropshire 
SY11 4PF

Tel: 01691 679699 
Fax: 01691 657563

------------------------

The Blairgowrie Vet Practice
Castle Street
Blairgowrie
Perthshire


----------



## bevstretton (Jan 12, 2010)

Very good info
Wayne Smith at Alder vets does sell Aloe Vera products

l have met him, he is in happy for me to advice his clients how to feed their dogs

l have also treated some of his clients with homoeopathy where orthodox medicines have failed.

Wayne is also happy for me to advertise my services in his surgery

When choosing to feed raw most owner do not have a clue, which is fine & understandable
raw means raw veg, raw potatoes, raw meat, sometime with added herbs depending on the need to raw feed

Being a dog owner means you are allowed to make your choice, so long as the dog is fit and healthy

l love cooking , yet alot of people do not even cook for themselves, so l also say no pizzas or takeaways

Its a mine field, but remember just a few yrs ago people did ot have a pet shop on everycorner, my grandmother cooked well and the dog had the left overs


----------



## wee man (Apr 8, 2012)

My vet agrees with raw feeding.
Mark Elliott,
Madam Green Buisiness Centre,
High Street, Oving,
Chichester,West Sussex,
PO20 2DD

The waiting room is NOT full of dried complete foods but thereis a freezerwith raw meat products. Good leaflets on feeding raw and an excellent practical vet too!


----------



## Sarahferret (Apr 25, 2012)

wee man said:


> My vet agrees with raw feeding.
> Mark Elliott,
> Madam Green Buisiness Centre,
> High Street, Oving,
> ...


He's my vet too and couldn't recommend him more highly.


----------



## wee man (Apr 8, 2012)

Saraferret. Do you feed raw, do we have a good raw slaughterhouse type suppiler locally? I use Warrior Feeds.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

dexter said:


> Can honestly say in all the years i've had dogs, what i feed my dogs on has never been discussed with or by my vet..


I suspect they only ask if the dog is fat, smelly, has bad breath, bad skin etc etc.  and as mine have non of those I don't recall being quizzed either..


----------



## Sarahferret (Apr 25, 2012)

I've been using a variety of sources for raw. What's the minimum order with landywoods? I seem te remember when I investigated them a year ago everything was ordered in large quantities and only having a small freezer it wouldn't work for me. I'll look into warrior, don't know them.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Raw Food Vets » Find a Raw Food Vet may be of use. It would also be useful to get vets added if they don't mind to make it more complete. Our vet "tolerates" the fact we feed raw but doesn't encourage it.


----------

